
Australia coronavirus update: major cyber attack under way, PM says - schappim
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/live/2020/jun/19/australia-coronavirus-latest-updates-coalition-welfare-victoria-community-transmission-scott-morrison-borders-tourism-live-news
======
chadcmulligan
He also released the worst unemployment figures for years yesterday. Given the
PM said this has been going on for months, its probably a nice distraction
from the other possible headlines.

~~~
redis_mlc
If you're in Australia, can you decribe a little about the extent of lockdown,
store closures and employment?

~~~
chadcmulligan
Everything open pretty well, though there are limits on how many people can be
in restaurants, pubs etc. and social distancing etc is still going on. There's
only one state that has any local transmission. Employments pretty bad,
unemployments 7%, but its actually higher because a lot of companies are
keeping employees because their wage is being subsidised by the government, if
you include these then it could be 30% or more. Government benefits are enough
to keep everyone eating and at home though, so its pretty good compared to
everyone else. The problem they're trying to address now is getting the
economy going again.

Edit: most exciting - footballs starting again - with reduced crowds though
:-)

------
thoughtstheseus
"They are not new risks but they are specific risks."

